# Who can help Us? Theres a 12.5% discount in it for you ;)



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

We have just had confirmation that the new payment processing facility is in place!

Can some of you guys place some orders with us 

Hold on I know.....

Use

"dwjune"

and get a *12.5%*discount for the next 2 days while we make sure it all works..... 

Feedback welcome 

Johnny


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

Damn you! Thought I possibly couldn't spend any more with you lot yet there's already something else I can think of I need!

Ben


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for the order Scott 

Order went through ok and has been despatched! 

Got some papers here for you Ben....


----------



## BenP (Dec 2, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Got some papers here for you Ben....


You may as well stick them in the same box as all the other stuff I've just ordered then!

New payment system seems to work fine from where I'm standing...:thumb:

Ben


----------



## Scott G (Apr 4, 2006)

No worries Johnny im glad to help :thumb:
&
Im sure over the weekend i'll talk myself into ordering some more things next week, what with 12.5% discount & great service i'd be made not to!!! (Oh no i've started already :lol: )


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Cheers for that Ben I have got it through clean and green! Will get it out with the papers....


----------



## Nick666 (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh yea, Johnny ... is the gummi pfledge available to order? The site says in stock but there's no 'buy' button for it.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Its there now  Thanks for the heads up :thumb: 

Johnny


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

does this include zymol mate (someone asked me)


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Try it and see


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

MUHAHAHAHAHA i get paid tomorrow

and i need some more LC pads, what a brilliant excuse


----------



## kdes24uk (Jun 27, 2006)

and I placed my first order last night..if only i'd waited 

Kev


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

I might be up to the job, shall see tonight


----------



## Polo_Power (May 17, 2006)

an extra 2.5% and johnnys sales triple gotta love it!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

My girlfriend helped for you, she ordered me a new 3-1/2" backing plate and 2 4" yellow pads:thumb:


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Aha soooo Johnny does this apply to the Zymol kits yeah? :thumb: 

Bryan


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

blr123 said:


> Aha soooo Johnny does this apply to the Zymol kits yeah? :thumb:
> 
> Bryan


No it only applies to stuff on the site....

Sorry dude!

Johnny


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Alex L said:


> My girlfriend helped for you, she ordered me a new 3-1/2" backing plate and 2 4" yellow pads:thumb:


Thank you... and of course your girlfriend  :wave:


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey no probs Johnny  

Bryan


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Polo_Power said:


> an extra 2.5% and johnnys sales triple gotta love it!


Without blowing my own trumpet..... We get more than four orders in a day :thumb:

I just thought for all the hassle we have had over the last couple of three weeks with card payments failing a nice gesture on our behalf was a further few percent discount for a couple of days  This would also help with making sure the new system works.....

So every one is a winner!

Johnny


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Without blowing my own trumpet..... We get more than four orders in a day :thumb:
> 
> I just thought for all the hassle we have had over the last couple of three weeks with card payments failing a nice gesture on our behalf was a further few percent discount for a couple of days  This would also help with making sure the new system works.....
> 
> ...


LOL wuda been a nice gesture to offer the customers at the time that offer lol


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

PuntoGT said:


> LOL wuda been a nice gesture to offer the customers at the time that the offer lol


Maybe im too tired....

But im confused by what you mean   

Johnny


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Maybe im too tired....
> 
> But im confused by what you mean
> 
> Johnny


edited


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Were better than that, and offered it to Everyone!


----------



## Polo_Power (May 17, 2006)

didnt mean that mate lol, im gona order summit today too lol!


----------



## Finnie (May 22, 2006)

Hmm, it's not working for me


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Finnie your not called Ian are you by any chance?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Your orders have been great guys - thank you.

It has also highlighted a small thing data cash missed. 

There was one transaction that used electron that failed as they hadnt enabled it 

Its been enabled now and is working lovely!!

Cheers, 

Johnny


----------



## aston_87 (Apr 5, 2006)

Its not working for me either hmmm


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

We have only had one failure, for a chap called Ian... Is that you? 

Finnies issue was with a product not being available as far as I know and not a payment issue. 

If anyone has paid with Visa Electron, try again it should work now


----------



## aston_87 (Apr 5, 2006)

It says the discount code is not available for me? I havent tried to pay yet it just wont give me discount!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

have you put it in lower case exactly as the first page? We are receiving orders through with the higher discount so we know it works.

Try clearing your cookies out as well as you may have a corrupt one...


----------



## aston_87 (Apr 5, 2006)

No still not working, tried dwjune "dwjune" DWJUNE. Apparently its not valid.


----------



## Mosser (Apr 19, 2006)

I cant keep things in my basket, i add them and it show up and i click on continue shopping, then it shows nothing in my basket, and when i add something else, its like its the first thing i put in and that wont stay in either ?, 

also, do you do megs #80 and #83 ?, i think thats the combination that most people recommend are used together, i've got to do a full detail on a really badly swirled 1998 citroen synergie this weekend (almost transit sized people carrier) and i think i will need quite a lot of polish to do it, its huge !!

I'm getting pretty good at detailing cars with my PC now and people are noticing my car and how clean and shiney it looks and i am getting the odd weekend detailing job just from driving my car around and people commenting on it !!

Do you think £100 sounds about right for a full detail ?, inside and out ?, it takes me about 6 hours for the average car


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

aston_87 said:


> No still not working, tried dwjune "dwjune" DWJUNE. Apparently its not valid.


Have you deleted your cookies? Do you have internet security set to high? does the normal discount of "dw" work? Without the speech marks.


----------



## aston_87 (Apr 5, 2006)

Yeh dw works. im on a works comp so i dno about the security but dw by its self works


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Mosser said:


> I cant keep things in my basket, i add them and it show up and i click on continue shopping, then it shows nothing in my basket, and when i add something else, its like its the first thing i put in and that wont stay in either ?,
> 
> also, do you do megs #80 and #83 ?, i think thats the combination that most people recommend are used together, i've got to do a full detail on a really badly swirled 1998 citroen synergie this weekend (almost transit sized people carrier) and i think i will need quite a lot of polish to do it, its huge !!
> 
> ...


The site needs your browser to accept cookies. This is the most comment problem that users have as they turn internet security up to high. If this is the case you need to add www.cleanandshiny.co.uk to your trusted sites.

With regards to #80 and #83 of course we do these products and they can be found here:

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=9123

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=9122

£100 seems reasonable to me 

Johnny


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

aston_87 said:


> Yeh dw works. im on a works comp so i dno about the security but dw by its self works


And when you add june to the end of that it doesnt?

If thats the case then it one of lifes mysteries! As I cannot understand it 

I have just tried it a couple of times and it has been fine.... No good for you i know.

The other thing to do is place it with the 10% discount and ill knock you 2.5% more off...

Cheers,

Johnny


----------



## Wmffra (Oct 30, 2005)

*Mr Johnnyopolis . . . . .*



Johnnyopolis said:


> The other thing to do is place it with the 10% discount and ill knock you 2.5% more off...


'dwjune' didn't work for me either!

Would you be kind enough to do the same with my order

Many thanks in advance

Wmffra :thumb:


----------



## aston_87 (Apr 5, 2006)

ok that will be great I will put this in the comments boz if thats ok. Much Appreciated!!!


----------



## Finnie (May 22, 2006)

Same for me, no matter what i try it wont accept dwjune

Finnie

aka Ian


----------



## Finnie (May 22, 2006)

Order made anyway with just dw.


----------



## richie.guy (Apr 10, 2006)

Offer code doesn't work for me either.

Ordered with 'dw' code and added a note


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok well i worked it out!!

it was set to expire TODAY which it thinks is 12.00 am this morning....

It works now... again


----------



## aston_87 (Apr 5, 2006)

ok dokey did you get my order then? 12.5% off ....?


----------



## Finnie (May 22, 2006)

same with me????


----------



## Mosser (Apr 19, 2006)

Doh, cleared cookies, reset all security options back to default and it still wont keep things in the basket,

I'll try ordering from my laptop later on tonight though, gotta get out there and clean the car now the heat and sun is dying down !


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

dont worry all the orders which have ordered with the dw code today will get the updated discount.


----------



## Finnie (May 22, 2006)

thanks mate


----------



## Wmffra (Oct 30, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> dont worry all the orders which have ordered with the dw code today will get the updated discount.


Cheers ears . . . . :thumb:


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

grrrrr

im trying to order stuff but its not getting the total correct

on the one hand it says my total is £38.14 inc delivery then when i go to payment screen its asking me for £43.73


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

what you ordering brun?


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

Lake Country 6.5" Variable Contact Black Finishing Pad (9181) 1 In Stock £7.75 £7.75 
Lake Country 6.5" Variable Contact Orange Light Cutting Pad (9179) 1 In Stock £7.75 £7.75 
Lake Country 6.5" Variable Contact White Polishing Pad (9180) 2 In Stock £7.75 £15.50 
Lake Country 6.5" Variable Contact Yellow Cutting Pad (9178) 1 In Stock £7.75 £7.75 
Einszett Anti Insect + Pre-Cleaner (EIZAI) 1 In Stock £5.95 £5.95


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

ive g2g out now, goin the cinema, so ill have to sort it when i get back, hopefully i wont have missed out on the discount


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

That lot adds up to £44.70 in total then you have delivery at 3.50 So £48.20 The discount is only off the products.

The discount is £5.59 giving you a total of £42.61 which is what im getting....

So I have no idea whats going on with your pc but SOMETHING weird is happening!!

Look....


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

yea, god knows mate, thats the total i got aswell when i added it all up on the calc

i tried clearing my history and cookies and temp files and clearing my basket but it was all the same again


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

tried it at the g/f's mate and the total here is £42.61 which is correct, so ive placed my order

cheers


----------

